#  Schulmedizin >   vieleicht eine bänderdehnung >

## debbie1234

ich hatte vor 4 wochen sport und danach hatte ich solche fußschmerzen das ich kaum laufen konnte später hatt ich die schmerzen nur als ich ausgeruht habe.ich bi ndann gester nleicht umgeknickt tat auch nichts weh nur heute nachdem sport tuht es wieder weh was kann das sein ist der linke fuß übern knochel.

----------


## Amanda92

Hallo debbie1234,
Was habt ihr denn beim Sport gemacht? Und hattest du mit dem Fuß vielleicht vorher schonmal Probleme?
Manchmal neigt man mit einem Fuß zum umknicken wenn man vorher schonmal heftig damit umgeknickt ist. In Welche Richtung bist du denn umgeknickt und war dann irgendwas blau oder ist der Fuß angeschwollen? 
Und kannst du mir beschreiben wo genau die Schmerzen sind?
Grundsätzlich müsste das ganze dann aber auch abgeklärt werden. Mal zum Hausarzt gehen der gibt dir dann evtl. eine Überweißung zum Orthopäden. Vielleicht sollte auch mal ein MRT gemacht werden aber erstmal bin ich gespannt was du antwortest.
Sorry für die vielen Fragen  :Zwinker:  
Ganz liebe Grüße 
Amanda

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo debbie1234, 
als erstes möchte ich Dir raten: 
Lege eine kleine Pause ein und verzichte ein paar Tage auf Sport. Das wäre schon einmal sehr wichtig und könnte bei der Problematik ebenfalls Abhilfe schaffen. 
Nötige Fragen hatte Amanda92 ja schon gestellt. Sind sicherlich interessant. Vor allem Schwellung oder Hämatombildung wäre sehr interessant und wichtig zu wissen. Denn so könnte man ggf. eine Ruptur entweder möglicherweise ausschließen oder im Kreis behalten.

----------


## debbie1234

also ich bin nach außen leicht umgeknickt bin schonmal früher extrem umgeknickt aber als ich beim ostehopatin war alles vorbei es ist nicht blau oder auch angeschwollen der schmerz fängt an der linken seite,seitlich geht der schmerz dann hoch bis zum schienbein.beim sport hatten wir geräteturnen

----------


## Amanda92

Hallo debbie1234,
verstehe ich das richtig?: die Schmerzen sind am linken Fuß und ziehen am Schienbein (etwas weiter außen) nach oben? 
--- oft hängt dann dort das Wadenbeinköpfchen fest. (Der Außenknöchel ist ja nichts anderes als der utere Teil des Wadenbeins, und wenn man nach außen Wegknickt (Supinationstrauma) kann das durchaus Auswirkungen nach oben haben. 
Lieben Gruß 
Amanda

----------


## debbie1234

ich war vorhin beim arzt und der sagte das es vieleicht eine muskelzerrung ist und sollte das nicht besser werden sollte ich zur reitzschralung kommen aber was wird da genau gemacht?

----------


## Amanda92

da wird dann das betroffene Gebiet mehrfach bestrahlt, dadurch dann ein rückgang der Entzündung und dadurch weniger Schmerzen. Wird glaube ich über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Wochen gemacht vielleicht 4 Wochen?! weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht ließt das ja jemand der sich damit besser auskennt  :Zwinker:  
Lieben Gruß und gute Besserung!
Amanda

----------

